# Curious About Something...



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm curious as to if any other SPs talk fast... I've always talked really fast, and often have to repeat myself to people because they didn't catch what I said because I said it so fast. I have an ESFP friend that is the same way. Is this possibly an SP trait?


----------



## seeg (Jan 7, 2010)

I speak really fast too. So fast that my mouth can't keep up and I end up mumbling.

And when I try to speak slower I just feel like I am talking like some sort of idiot and sound stupid, so I go back to talking quickly again.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I've known some who don't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

seeg said:


> I speak really fast too. So fast that my mouth can't keep up and I end up mumbling.
> 
> And when I try to speak slower I just feel like I am talking like some sort of idiot and sound stupid, so I go back to talking quickly again.


I have that problem. A lot of people always tell me to stop mumbling, and I didn't even realize I was doing it. :sad:


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

People have told me this before, yes. Actually, during school when I was required to read aloud during class, I would read through it really fast - and often have the teacher to tell me to slow it down. I found this hard to do at times though. 

My brother, also an SP, is the worst at the whole mumbling thing though.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> People have told me this before, yes. Actually, during school when I was required to read aloud during class, I would read through it really fast - and often have the teacher to tell me to slow it down. I found this hard to do at times though.
> 
> My brother, also an SP, is the worst at the whole mumbling thing though.


I can relate to that too... But a lot of that has to do with me not liking to speak in a classroom setting. It's not as bad if I can stay seated, but phew, put me in front of the class room and I'm a speed demon and turn bright red. :tongue:


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm a "too fast" talker too.


----------



## Bluebird (Nov 29, 2009)

I think the reason why you guys talk fast is probably because you have too much you want to say?
So that you can move on to the next topic asap?????


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

I tend to talk fast and mumble, but that's probably because of my silly accent. People from the South of England don't always understand me. Thank God you Americans usually do.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I tend to speak more slowly, but I do mumble a lot and don't fully enunciate every word. Jonathan Niednagel examines speech patterns with relation to type and has associated speed and loudness with Extraversion and enunciation with the left brain/Judging (Right-brain dominant Ps tend to have more slurred, imprecise speech patterns).


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

MannyP said:


> Jonathan Niednagel examines speech patterns with relation to type and has associated speed and loudness with Extraversion and enunciation with the left brain/Judging (Right-brain dominant Ps tend to have more slurred, imprecise speech patterns).


That's really interesting. I sometimes struggle to find my words and slur in the middle of a (spontaneous) conversation, but if I have more time to think or write a speech down I can be very eloquent. D'you think that's to do with the P thing then?


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Bluebird said:


> I think the reason why you guys talk fast is probably because you have too much you want to say?
> So that you can move on to the next topic asap?????


Hehe, you are probably right. I do struggle to get out everything I want to say before someone cuts me off.



MannyP said:


> I tend to speak more slowly, but I do mumble a lot and don't fully enunciate every word. Jonathan Niednagel examines speech patterns with relation to type and has associated speed and loudness with Extraversion and enunciation with the left brain/Judging (Right-brain dominant Ps tend to have more slurred, imprecise speech patterns).


Hmm, I don't really slur a lot (unless mass quantities of alcohol are involved :crazy but... I do have the tendency to drop the 'g' off the end of words ending in 'ing.' I would imagine that's part of that imprecise speech pattern. I think a lot of that has to do with my region... Seems us country folk don't like the letter g at the end of words. :tongue:


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

Korvyna said:


> Hmm, I don't really slur a lot (unless mass quantities of alcohol are involved :crazy


Haha booze does tend to do that... Though I usually try to hide it by spontaneously bursting into song.


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

The elderly always tell me I talk to fast, especially my grandma. Sometimes I think people will stop listening if I take to long...people don't really have attention spans these days.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Korvyna said:


> I have that problem. A lot of people always tell me to stop mumbling, and I didn't even realize I was doing it. :sad:


I have this problem. I've almost started developing a stutter recently too, which makes it more noticable to me...


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this post. I do indeed talk extremely fast and occasionally stutter if I talk faster than my tongue can move. 

Same with my mind. I sometimes will be going on and on when I am excited and I will go so fast I forget what my point was. I usually get it back in a second or two.


----------



## ZaRocks (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm definitely accused of mumbling a lot...and hear jokes about how I create my own words/language because of my lack of pronunciation and jumbling words together. Then I also sometimes speak very slowly while trying to think things out on the fly with....long.......pauses....in between. It's like I'm.......William Shatner................or something.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I can talk pretty fast when I have had too much sugar or Red Bull. :tongue:


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Not usually, but if I'm REALLY excited about something I might.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a tendency to repeat myself because I use to speak so fast people couldn't hear me. Or when i was younger I use talk so fast I couldn't censor myself in time and was lucky when no one heard me say something so ridiculous


----------

